# Mourner 2009



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so for those of you who missed the video of this in the general prop discussion without sound...here she is finished and WITH sounds. I hope y'all like my take on the Psycho Sam by Joker.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a different take on the grave grabber prop! Nice job.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's way cool! Kind of disturbing too!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

love the movement awesome job T


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's my girl! Thinkin' outside of the shiatsu


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job looks like my wife after she eats my cooking


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent T! That sound really makes the prop come alive...well done girlfriend!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone!! It was fun to make and turned out exactly like I envisioned. Oh and Mike lmao, cuz it's what my family looks like after eating my cooking only it's groans and people asking for pepto and tums


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats cool Turtle. She looks great. Are the speakers under the dress?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes Rob they are, theres also a cinder block under there to hold her steady, but i need a smaller brick LOL. I went with the haunters motto....Go with what you have on hand and make it work


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a very cool prop.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job. Nice original massager prop.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Truly awesome!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

OH man! I can not see the video at work I have to wait until I get home. Fingers tapping looking at the clock.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job, very cool addition to any gravesite


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Will she fit in your hearse as a passenger?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! she totally rocks! Very different take on a massager prop. I have said it before these massagers are going to get just as versatile as the wiper motor just another staple in our arsenal.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Now THAT is a mourner! Great job on this..it will certainly freak some people out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turtle ..that is way cool
Great Job


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all the great comments. She was super easy to make and looks real. Well except for the pasty white skin and no ears thing  But for a quick prop she rocked.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

What a great take on a massager prop. And you're right...she DOES rock...literally.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool Turtle, creative and inventive, love it! I so need to find me one of those massagers, I never find any at the thrift stores or clearance!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

woo hoo ---i like it


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - LOVE HER!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Man... that's cool. I've got to get me some of them there shiatsu thingsy. I never see any for sale tho. maybe goodwill...


----------



## Voices in my Head (Dec 20, 2009)

Very cool prop! Great job at making another prop all your own!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

She's excellent!! Her wardrobe is perfect too! Nice work!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Whose voice did you use for the crying? Very good prop. Does she really move around that fast or is that just because of the video speed?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice very distraught!


----------

